# Interesting development in Garro: Sword of Truth (spoilers)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well this marks the second time in the Heresy so far that Legionnaires from one of the nine loyalist Legions have turned traitors(well excluding the Dark Angels, but that's not quite the same as they didn't join Horus as such), this time from the White Scars(the first being Alastor Rushal). Honestly I saw it coming right from the start, but was half expecting the White Scar to say "I am Alpharius" at some point. 

Whilst we don't quite know why Alastar Rushal joined the Night Lords, the White Scars here joined Horus because of their respect for him as a warrior and due to the lodges. I find it interesting as Horus had previously believed that the Khan would join him in his rebellion. Whilst he ultimately didn't, it would seem that Horus didn't entirely misjudge the V legion after all.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow. That's actually very interesting. 

The big one that is surprising is the Raven Guard in my opinion. Corax doesn't believe in the Imperial Ideology. In fact he admits that his people basically just switched tyrants. I think the only reason why he stayed loyal was because he hated Horus.

It just goes to show you, that many Primarchs still had their petty visions for their own people and ideology. The same you could say about Guilliman. However, I guess you can say they weren't "petty" due to his success.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> The big one that is surprising is the Raven Guard in my opinion. Corax doesn't believe in the Imperial Ideology. In fact he admits that his people basically just switched tyrants. I think the only reason why he stayed loyal was because he hated Horus.


I haven't read _Deliverance Lost_ since it came out, but I don't think Corax was all that against the Imperium or the Emperor. In his fight with Lorgar we get a couple of quotes from Corax:

"You [Lorgar]...are a poor reflection of our Father..."

Lorgar says, "I am bringing the truth to humanity."

"You are destroying the Imperium! _You are betraying your own blood_!" The wildness of the Raven Lord's black eyes was something Lorgar had never even imagined before. Corax had always seemed so taciturn, so devoid of passion.

"I know. But I have seen what will be. Our father, a bloodless corpse enthroned upon gold, and screaming into the void forever."

"Lies. _You are reducing a kingdom to chaos. Overthrowing the perfect order._"

Sounds like Corax had a mighty high opinion of the Imperium.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

_Brotherhood of the Storm_ spoilers.



Hmm this in turn also pretty much implicates Torghun Khan, to be a traitor as well, possibly his entire company. What with Hakeem being his company and the lodge reference at the end of the novel.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hailene said:


> I haven't read _Deliverance Lost_ since it came out, but I don't think Corax was all that against the Imperium or the Emperor. In his fight with Lorgar we get a couple of quotes from Corax:
> 
> "You [Lorgar]...are a poor reflection of our Father..."
> 
> ...


Its not in _Deliverance Lost_. Its in the audio _Raven's Flight._ His culture, background, and ideology as a whole does show his that he does not believe in the Imperial Ideology. Does he accept it perhaps as the better of the good evils? I would say yes, after all, he was surprised that his own blood would betray him on Istvaan when he was describing Angron in _Raven's Flight_ and I assume the quote you pulled was from Lorgar in _The First Heretic_.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> ...but was half expecting the White Scar to say "I am Alpharius" at some point.



:laugh:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

It seems that there's a high possibility that 

a large portion of the Terran White Scars are in league with Horus


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> It seems that there's a high possibility that
> 
> a large portion of the Terran White Scars are in league with Horus


Evidence or reason for a high possibility. 

On a side note knew they where the traitors as soon as the vox was sent. Poor old matey emperors children.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't go so far as to say...



All terran White Scars are traitors, certainly the ones in Torghuns company though. Still an interesting twist, seeing as it's usually the terrans who stay loyal in the traitor legions, with notable exceptions of course.


----------

